# Gina Carano's New Look



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

so a buddy of mine just sent me this link, I don't know if it's real or not.....if anyone knows please tell me, but I have to say if it is real......you gotta become a man to beat a man.


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a random pic from a break.com gallery.

That is no way Gina, she couldn't get that big in the oh couple of weeks since her latest picture was taken. Why would she take it in a public bathroom if it was her anyways?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You didnt actually think that was Gina, did you? it doesnt even look like her. It's just some roided up chick.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

She'd still be hotter then Cyborg.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Chick is a f*cking beast, but not Gina Carano.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

That's F****** disgusting.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats Britt Miller a body builder, looks nothing like gina


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

Funny as hell + repped !!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that isn't Gina at all but that woman is huge! I mean her legs are ridiculously big.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

definitely not carano

but jesus... that girl's legs/shoulders could easily be bigger than mine x_X


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

cute face...but thats about it....


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks nothing like Gina Carano.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

cmon... why do you guys have to hate on her


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Kick it in the groin it'll go down like anyman... ergh anyone


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd still hit it! lol!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dont ever do that again, and get your eye's checked....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mm, i love a woman who takes care of herself.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Someone needs to get there eyes checked... That doesn't look ANYTHING like Gina....


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Doesnt look carano but no joke that girls got a good form


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao that's definitely Gina ...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

lulz...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> She'd still be hotter then Cyborg.


:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Haha I came in here expecting hot pics of Gina and I am sorely disappointed. I am going to ban you now unless you come up with a pic of my love Gina that I haven't seen yet! GO! :thumb02:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Come on, seriously?


----------



## Parabola (Jan 20, 2010)

TheGreg said:


> so a buddy of mine just sent me this link, I don't know if it's real or not.....if anyone knows please tell me, but I have to say if it is real......you gotta become a man to beat a man.


*unzips*


----------

